# shooting a .223



## jacksonbrown (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

My buddy and I are going prairie dog hunting in a week or so, and we just bought .223 bull barrel single shot guns. We went and sighted them in today but they seemed to not shoot accurately after a few shots in a row. We were told that you are supposed to clean them out after 6 shots in a row with a "Snake" that pulls through the barrel to clean out the grooves. It was hot outside, and the barrels were getting hot.

We're trying to figure out what the deal was, and how we can shoot accurately on our trip. We're told people out there shoot 500 rounds a day or so. We were thinking of getting Wolf ammo, since it is the cheapest, but maybe they are not as accurate? Any advice would be welcome. Thanks,

Jack


----------

